# Cheap discus?



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Where might I be able to find some cheap discus? The three in my 75G right now are a bit lonely ):


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

try dragon aquarium or golden garden pet shop on steeles. I bought 3 discus for $20 from one of them, they are were one inch but i dont think they would have grown up to look nice judging by the price.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've never seen cheap and discuss in the same sentence before...lol j/k!  

From what I've seen, discuss are never really cheap unless they are of lower quality. I would say your best bet is to find some juvies and grow them out if you have a barebottom tank. I've heard that it is easy to stunt discuss juvies.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Cheap discus will be footballs and sterile. 

In other words. Cheap discus.

Not worth spending a dime on....


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

If you never had discus before, get the cheap ones, they won't be pretty but you will learn about discus care and after you get more knowledgeable in that field, you can move on to more expensive ones. As for cheap ones, dragon aquarium has them for cheap.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Aquatic Designs said:


> Cheap discus will be footballs and sterile.
> 
> In other words. Cheap discus.
> 
> Not worth spending a dime on....


I agree, its not worth it. You can get good deals on here or PN if you're willing to pick up some tiny ones and grow them out.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

20 bucks each is quite cheap: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-DISCUS-FISH-AAA-for-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ212458640


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Buying poor quality fish only promotes the breeding of poor quality fish.

Demand nice specimens and it will help preserve the strain and genetics.

And maybe after 3 years of raising them to adult you might get a chance to breed them and enjoy the true way discus raise their own young. And it will be worth it. Otherwise what's the point in all the effort?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

You should see if you can get some really expensive WC Discus and then have them breed for you and you can sell the fry for like 15$ each and tell everyone they need to have a colony of them or they won't breed.... 


Wait thats Tropheus.......... never mind.......


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> If you never had discus before, get the cheap ones, they won't be pretty but you will learn about discus care and after you get more knowledgeable in that field, you can move on to more expensive ones. As for cheap ones, dragon aquarium has them for cheap.


Sounds kind of cruel, but then again I did that with CRS.

Try Cam's Aquatic Services, I did give them a negative review but I saw some discus, you should definitely call in before you go though, unless it's a 3 minute walk from you.

EDIT:

Cam's Aquatic Services is really close to Dragon Aquarium it's literally walking distance, so if you do go to Dragon Aquarium, you might as well check out Cam's.


----------

